# Flaming Gorge group site?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was just nominated to host the family's next reunion and I think the Gorge is a great location. Green's Lake on the Red Canyon road is my favorite spot, but the group site is one of the worst in the area as there is nothing but tables, no shade or picnic area. Can you guys tell me of other campgrounds that have good group sites? Would like to have a pavilion and prefer it to be up high to stay out of the heat. I am not going to get up there this year to check them out and the reservation website is all but worthless IMHO. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll have to see if I can get the name of the place from my aunt, but they have been using one the last few years that is on the lake, but has several nice pavilions, plenty of trailer spots, and she says it even has its own boat launch. If you guys have boats, it would be a great place to camp.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

See the USFS site http://www.recreation.gov/campgroundSearch.do

or the Utah.com/campsite contractor site: http://www.utah.com/database/campgrounds/?id=193

The Mustang Ridge and Antelope Flat group sites have boat ramps and those shelter-thingies over the picnic tables.

Antelope Flat is seldom crowded but it isn't much of a camp site. It sits out in the old man-camp from back when they built the dam. It's close to some great fishing and great canyon scenery though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have checked the rec.gov website, it is almost useless. I was not familiar with the Utah one, although I question the accuracy since it says that there are showers at Green's Lake and I know that was not the case 12 months ago; my boss is there now so I will follow up. Antelope Flat---that place is the worst! I think we will stay up high to avoid the heat as much and see something other than sagebrush. I am surprised that the websites don't offer better info like showing if there are pavilions or only tables for the group sites...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You're welcome, any time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> You're welcome, any time.


Let me try..... 

Maybe this link Huge...http://www.forestcamping.com/dow/intermtn/ash.htm

Or......call Ashley National Forest in Vernal. 435-789-1181, they will probably transfer the call to Flaming Gorge.

Oh....and good luck with the toll free number to make reservations...prepare to be on hold, forever.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks .45! I have heard of some good group sites and just remembered who told me I will try her before waiting on hold all day hopefully. Fortunately I have two years to go, so maybe the hold time will still work.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Browne lake, I don't think they have pavillions but great upper lake with good fishing, cool weather, and nice campsites.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> You're welcome, any time.


I think your satirical humor was lost on Huge.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I have checked the rec.gov website, it is almost useless. I was not familiar with the Utah one, although I question the accuracy since it says that there are showers at Green's Lake .......................................


I can't seem to find where it says Green's Lake CG has showers on the rec.gov site.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I have checked the rec.gov website, it is almost useless. I was not familiar with the Utah one, although I question the accuracy since it says that there are showers at Green's Lake .......................................
> ...


Correct, the rec.gov site correctly does not mention showers, the utah.com site notes:


> Green's Lake
> Campground Amenities
> Tent Sites
> RV Sites
> ...


I checked with the boss today; still no showers. 
Maybe we can just get a bunch of the sun shade popups or something.


----------

